# Dye Sublimation printer to do Chromaluxe large photos



## jordanleighphoto (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, I am a photographer and I am looking for a Dye Sublimation printer and a heat press that would work perfect for sublimating large ChromaLuxe sheets. I would like to be able to make metal prints to sell to my customers in store and not have to order out. I am looking to make something like this: Fine Art Metals: Overview
or Single Metal Prints, Photographs Printed on Aluminum ? Bay Photo Lab. 

Is there anyway I can make these in stores with machines that are not that expensive? Any information will help. Thank You


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

jordanleighphoto said:


> Hi, I am a photographer and I am looking for a Dye Sublimation printer and a heat press that would work perfect for sublimating large ChromaLuxe sheets. I would like to be able to make metal prints to sell to my customers in store and not have to order out.
> Is there anyway I can make these in stores with machines that are not that expensive? Any information will help. Thank You


what do you mean by "Large" Chromaluxe sheet?
what do you mean by "not that expensive"
I think more photographers would be doing it if it was simple or inexpensive, it's not at all like printing photographs and printing on fabric is more forgiving than printing on Chromaluxe panels.


----------



## jordanleighphoto (Dec 6, 2011)

texasjack49 said:


> what do you mean by "Large" Chromaluxe sheet?
> what do you mean by "not that expensive"
> I think more photographers would be doing it if it was simple or inexpensive, it's not at all like printing photographs and printing on fabric is more forgiving than printing on Chromaluxe panels.


I wasn't saying anything bad about the companies that make Metal prints they are a great product that my customers love. I would just like a way to do them in store to save me and my customers some money. (shipping cost, employee cost) Chromaluxe is a great substitution to those metal prints as ChromaLuxe makes a good product as well... Thats why I am looking for a bigger printer and press to be able to make some metal prints for my clients for a tad discount. 
Thank You for commenting do you have any ideas on the right printers or press for this or just being negative?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

What do you consider "bigger"? 

Many photo labs are doing these and are basically giving the product away. It is a shame really; such a beautiful product bastardized in price starting with the manufacturer and working its way down the line to where people are selling them for next to nothing.

I used to sell quite a few of these. Found someone in my local area selling them for little to no margin over cost.

Since then, I've changed my offering to super big pieces (20x30, 24x24, 24x30, 24x36, 30x30, 30x36) and have found peace in selling a product for very nice profit.

Mind you, I don't move as many, but, I also make money on piece instead of busting my balls and selling it for nothing.


----------



## jordanleighphoto (Dec 6, 2011)

All I was looking for was bigger sublimation printer and heat press. I made this with 4 Chromaluxe Aluminum sheets I would like to find equipment where I can make it with 1 sheet instead of using 4. That is all I was asking for. Sorry for upsetting people. 
http://www.dyetrans.com/image.php?image_name=6150826059_3841217077834_2145974498_n.jpg


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Jordan,

You do beautiful work by the way. As far as large format equipment goes, you're looking at about $10k plus(printer and press) depending on how large you want to go. Axiom America sells a 30" by 41" heat press for about $5k: 

A-143-XHP-3041

Conde sells the Epson 7700(24" printer) with SubliM inks for about $5k:

DyeTrans 7700 Sublimation Systems - DyeTrans.com

Anything larger than this would be closer to a $20k investment. One idea would be to invest in the press and outsource the printing to someone like skdave.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

jordanleighphoto said:


> ... Is there anyway I can make these in stores with machines that are not that expensive?...


Ah, simple answer - no. The problem is the "not that expensive" part.

Just about every Epson Pro printer can do dye sublimation. You can check prices on one that does the width you need.

Here is a link to some large format heat presses that are reliable and will not break down.

Geo Knight & Co Inc - USA manufacturer of high tech, low cost heat press equipment.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Perhaps you should have your transfers printed for you. Call if I can help. We use a 54", 6 color printer for tiles and Metal and the color is awesome.


----------

